# Old Girl Passed her Medical ( MOT )



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very pleased today my Safari Trek passed her MOT today only a exhaust mounting to sort, roll on Easter.

Just one silly question I am thinking seriously about buying a RV in the States and importing to UK, the question is will televisions work in UK (apart from the voltage ) ??

Loddy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

well done Loddy and no I don't think it will, I think one is Pal format and the american isn't, but I could well be wrong


stew


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done to the old girl for passing, there is life in her yet :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Great news on your van passing the MOT, ours passed on Saturday :wav: with flying colours I may add, she has to go in the week after Easter as we have an oil leak, only a small one but the gearbox has to come out, so its a take a good look if anything else needs doing job, may as well while the gearbox is out, and do it now rather than later, :wink: 

Anne


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

No they won't not without buying a signal converter, american tv's work on NTSC and uk ones are on PAL, different operating systems, normally it is cheaper jut to replace the tv with a uk one. Also american appliances work on 60hz frequency(110volt)and uk appliances are on 50hz (230volt) the voltage is not a problem as the normal conversion entails using a transformer, this will not change the frequency and can create some problems with american mains appliances, like buzzing battery chargers and microwave clocks not working correctly.
Dunc.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

annetony said:


> the gearbox has to come out, so its a take a good look if anything else needs doing ... may as well while the gearbox is out


I'd definitely consider replacing the clutch, if the old one's done more than 50k.

Dougie.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

And maybe flywheel oil seal if it has one.

That should cover everything in the bellhousing.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that Dunc once again

Loddy


----------

